

Amazon RDS now supports PGSQL - alecsmart1
http://aws.amazon.com/rds/postgresql/?sc_ichannel=EM&sc_icountry=Global&sc_icampaign_type=Launch&sc_icampaign=EM_89270490&ref_=pe_411040_89270490_9

======
Zr40
Previous discussion:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6733518](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6733518)

